# I'm sad ~ saying good bye



## Torty Mom (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, I gave Low Rider back to his Mom today. I am sad, I am gonna miss that little guy! I kept telling myself not to get attached, easier said than done. 

She said he looked amazing. We had a long talk and I think she is much more prepared now! He still needs to be hand fed, so I showed her how to do it!

So here he is with his first little growth line.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 1, 2011)

Letting go is always hard to do, even when it's the "right" thing to do. You did good with him and you learned a lot from him. It's time for him to move on. There will be another soon, not to take his place, but rather one who needs your help like he once did. *hugs*


----------



## laramie (Nov 1, 2011)

I am sure that low rider will miss you too. I am sorry you had to give him back.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep, Jacqui thanks for the hug!!! I have learned a lot from him, and I am so glad he made it. Wasn't sure when I first got him he was sooooooo soft! Kinda weird, I am so used to watching and checking and now his little spot is empty! I think Penny is sad too, they were bunkies!


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 1, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Well, I gave Low Rider back to his Mom today. I am sad, I am gonna miss that little guy! I kept telling myself not to get attached, easier said than done.
> 
> She said he looked amazing. We had a long talk and I think she is much more prepared now! He still needs to be hand fed, so I showed her how to do it!
> 
> So here he is with his first little growth line.



Were you just taking care of Low Rider for a friend? How long did you have the tort? And I know..not getting attached is easier said than done. Sounds like you got the little one off to a great start..So try to feel good in knowing that. Even though I know it hurts letting go..


----------



## ascott (Nov 1, 2011)

How are the other babies she has doing. I am sorry he has to go dear ....


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 1, 2011)

[/quote]

Were you just taking care of Low Rider for a friend? How long did you have the tort? And I know..not getting attached is easier said than done. Sounds like you got the little one off to a great start..So try to feel good in knowing that. Even though I know it hurts letting go..
[/quote]

I got him from one of my co-workers at school. He was a little blob of jello when I got him, I've had him about 10 weeks. He has an eating problem too, bites up in the air and to the right. Hopefully she will take good care of him! 



ascott said:


> How are the other babies she has doing. I am sorry he has to go dear ....


She says they are doing good, I asked her if they are smooth or bumpy and she said bumpy  I explained humidity and gave her some suggestions and told her she needs to spray them. She seems very eager to do what's right. I wasn't pushy, just said this is how I do it. She has seen how smooth my babies are, so I hope she makes some changes! Fingers crossed!


----------



## terryo (Nov 1, 2011)

Mary Anne, you did a wonderful job helping that tort and I know that more torts in need will be coming your way. It just happens that way.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 1, 2011)

terryo said:


> Mary Anne, you did a wonderful job helping that tort and I know that more torts in need will be coming your way. It just happens that way.


Thanks Terryo! I was hoping our CTTC would get some more hatchlings in this season, but we didn't. I guess I just have to torture my little ones even more  as if they aren't spoiled enough!


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 1, 2011)

Well you definitely done an excellent job at helping this little one. Very Beautiful Tort. Wish there were more people in this world like you.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 1, 2011)

byerssusan said:


> Well you definitely done an excellent job at helping this little one. Very Beautiful Tort. Wish there were more people in this world like you.


Awww, thanks Susan, he was a labor of love for sure.


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, good of you to step in. Perhaps you can get visiting rights (just to check on him and the rest, you know!).


----------

